# Rate my front + side profile please



## sorrowfulsad (Nov 21, 2018)

I dont post here that often but most people here seem helpful to other users so I am looking forward to get some honest opinions and ratings here.

What surgeries, besides the ones I have listed, would you suggest me?
I drew myself as detailed as possible, based on true pictures and hope thats enogh for you all.
I watermarked the 2 pics just in case someone steals it or something.
And yeah, the 'improved' version on the side profile pic might be cope but this is kinda what I am aiming for.


EDIT: My face seems asymmetrical on the front view because I couldnt get a clear front shot and my face is looking a bit to the side. Its not _that _asymmetrical tbh


----------



## Nibba (Nov 21, 2018)

what is going on exactly in these drawings


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Nov 21, 2018)

Nibba said:


> what is going on exactly in these drawings


Literally just my face and me pointing out whats wrong with it and how I would fix it


----------



## VST (Nov 21, 2018)

Nibba said:


> what is going on exactly in these drawings


Incels.is incels.is incels.is incels.is incels.is incels.is incels.is incels.is

Looksmax.org looksmax.org looksmax.org looksmax.org looksmax.org looksmax.org

Pretty self-explanatory.


----------



## Nibba (Nov 21, 2018)

sorrowfulsad said:


> Literally just my face and me pointing out whats wrong with it and how I would fix it


why dont u pm me a pic of your face instead of these drawings


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Nov 21, 2018)

Nibba said:


> why dont u pm me a pic of your face instead of these drawings


Im afraid someone would leak my pics :/


VST said:


> Incels.is incels.is incels.is incels.is incels.is incels.is incels.is incels.is
> 
> Looksmax.org looksmax.org looksmax.org looksmax.org looksmax.org looksmax.org
> 
> Pretty self-explanatory.


Yeah, maybe Ive made the water mark a bit too strong but you can still see my facial features if you zoom in on imugur


----------



## Nibba (Nov 21, 2018)

sorrowfulsad said:


> Im afraid someone would leak my pics :/
> 
> Yeah, maybe Ive made the water mark a bit too strong but you can still see my facial features if you zoom in on imugur


i've been on here for 4 months and been on lookism for over a year and half. i was a part of the original r/incels sub

what are the chances i would leak? i have nothing to gain from that


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Nov 21, 2018)

Nibba said:


> i've been on here for 4 months and been on lookism for over a year and half. i was a part of the original r/incels sub
> 
> what are the chances i would leak? i have nothing to gain from that


I sent you a pm of only my side profile. If anyone wants it aswell feel free to message me


----------



## JustChris (Nov 21, 2018)

What are people going to do with your face tho?


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Nov 21, 2018)

JustChris said:


> What are people going to do with your face tho?


Im open for things like surgical suggestions and I just wanted to know what everyone thinks about it


----------



## Wincel (Nov 21, 2018)

sorrowfulsad said:


> I dont post here that often but most people here seem helpful to other users so I am looking forward to get some honest opinions and ratings here.
> 
> What surgeries, besides the ones I have listed, would you suggest me?
> I drew myself as detailed as possible, based on true pictures and hope thats enogh for you all.
> ...



Surgical cure for incel profile: Chin implant, rhino, maxillofacial. (implant whereever else needed)
I thought everyone knew this
Am I wrong in my suggestion?

Oh you got some more shit going on didn't read it


----------



## Zesto (Nov 23, 2018)

Pic down.


----------

